# monster 6.0



## willmca (Feb 8, 2010)

Just bought one off of here,last week. It is a shooter. Very Fast! Takes a little to get used to with 6" bh. I would highly recommend. I am shooting a 475 grain arrow at 58 lbs and getting 289 fps. I was trying to get it so I can shoot ASA shoots. Draw cycle is fine-a little wall when breaking but when it breaks-it breaks! I wanted a new x force bow, but did not like the actual let off on them compared to monster.


----------



## ck10kk (Mar 12, 2009)

i,m also looking at one on A/T but ive never shot one . i dont expect it to be as smooth as my guardian by any means , but ive read some reviews on how bad the draw cycle is and that your better off shooting the arrow rather than letting it back down do the cams really grab that hard ?


----------



## willmca (Feb 8, 2010)

I haven't let back down,yet. Go to mathews site and look at the video on their site. There is one that shows the cycle of the cam. I didnt realize it traveled that much when I was shooting it. I love mine,so far.:darkbeer:


----------



## 2wireweims (Sep 6, 2009)

ck10kk said:


> i,m also looking at one on A/T but ive never shot one . i dont expect it to be as smooth as my guardian by any means , but ive read some reviews on how bad the draw cycle is and that your better off shooting the arrow rather than letting it back down do the cams really grab that hard ?





ck10kk said:


> anybody own a monster 6.0 or atleast shot one , i think i found a pretty good deal on one but ive never shot one. how bad is the draw cycle on these things set at 60lb ?


It is tough to let down at 70# but closer to 60# it is a whole different animal.
You should really shoot one for yourself before buying one. I really like mine! 
It was a little different to get used to at first, (I was never a huge fan of twin cam bows) but she is a shooter and I love the feel of the bow.


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

i just bought my monster 6 off of here a little while ago and i love it. i think the break over is a tiny bit tougher than other bows but not bad at all. i am shooting 28" 70 lbs with a 466 grain arrow and i am getting about 290 fps with 87 ke


----------



## ck10kk (Mar 12, 2009)

only prob with shooting one is the closest dealer is about 30 mi from me, and he dosent have a lefty in stock . i bid on the bow on this site and the seller is switching out the mods to 26 in draw since it seems that mathews seem to me run alittle long . was just curios what i might be getting into with this animal lol


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i love the monster, i have a 60-70 lber set at 68# and i will say the draw cycle at a higher weight is a little rough. but drop it to 60 and its smooooth. Im on the hunt for a set of black 50-60lb limbs now :thumb:

P.S. It is sickening fast at 70lbs though


----------



## ck10kk (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks for the info guys, just hung up the phone with the seller i,m the proud owner of monster lol. thanks again


----------

